#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-21
<thickskin> $B$*Hh$lMM$G$9!#(B
<hito_jp> もしかして：小林さんが見あたらない
<Mocchi> こんばんはー
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<mizuno> あ、いた
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか
<nobuto> OSC名古屋の申し込みはまだです。急ぎます。
<jkbys> 上流サーバはまだです。妻が子供つれて帰省したらやります。
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110621 更新しました
<hito_jp> 横でちょこっと上流サーバ弄ってていいですかね。
<jkbys> よく分からないけどはい
<hito_jp> 再起動が必要なタイミングでwしてログインしてたらメールください、レベルで。
<hito_jp> ちょっともう小林さんテクノロジーでjapanese remixビルドするのもアレなので、可能ならdaily buildと同じものを作ろうかと。
<jkbys> wってコマンドか・・・ｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗかと思った
<mizuno> ……
<Mocchi> 雑草が・・・
<mizuno> 刈り取りましょう……
<jkbys> Localized CD Image Toolsとかいうのが作られてますね
<hito_jp> そこはスルーで（ぉぃ
<jkbys> スルーなのか
<hito_jp> レームワークそのままだと微妙に期待と違ってたりしそうなので。
<jkbys> あれでRemix CD必要なくなるのかと期待してるのに
<hito_jp> Remix CDなくなすためにはRemix用リポジトリが消滅しないと。
<jkbys> 消しちゃおうぜ
<hito_jp> そんな簡単にいくなら苦労しなーい、と叫んだところで次へ。
<jkbys> よし議題だ
<jkbys> OSC京都の懇親会
<jkbys> どうする？
<jkbys> 二日目はOSCの懇親会あり http://www.ospn.jp/osc2011-kyoto/modules/eguide/event.php?eid=72
<jkbys> それとも自前で開催する？
<nobuto> ちょっと離脱。気にせず進めてください。
<mizuno> 二日目はOSCのに乗るのがいいかなと思っています。一日目は適当にメシでも食いに行けばいいかなと
<jkbys> それがいい
<hito_jp> じゃあそれで？　って内部の懇親会1日目とかないのかしらん。
<mizuno> 一日目の出展者懇親会があるのかないのか、まだわからないですねー
<mizuno> とりあえず二日目は各自申し込む方向でいいですかね
<jkbys> はい
<mizuno> ではそれで
<jkbys> OSC関連はもういいすか
<hito_jp> 各自申し込むんではなく「今すぐ各自申し込む」にしないと漏れる、というのがこれまでの経験です。
<hito_jp> よって今すぐ申し込め！
<jkbys> もうしこんだ
<mizuno> Done
<hito_jp> では次へ？
<jkbys> LoCo Team Re-approval
<jkbys> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/05/21/teams-up-for-re-approval-re-approvals-for-o-cycle/
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/ApprovalApplication
<jkbys> 22日5:00〜 LoCo Council Meetingに参加予定
<jkbys> 明日未明5時からのミーティングに参加します
<jkbys> アプリケーションで変なところあれば直してください
<jkbys> あと、参加できる人がいればきてください
<mizuno> wiki.ubuntu.com重すぎ…
<hito_jp> 無理ぽいですごめんなさい
<mizuno> Experienceのとこのリンク記述間違ってるので直したいんですが
<mizuno> ログインできない
<jkbys> どれどれ
<hito_jp> ・Team contactはcontact@にした方がいい気がする / Membership のところを 10 active *core* membersとかにして、フォーラムやらの登録数を見せる方がよさげ
<mizuno> あとOSC Hokkaidoが抜けてる
<hito_jp> spread ubuntu in japanにOSCを入れる / 可能なら配った枚数総計を入れる
<hito_jp> Recipe/Topicsへのリンクがない
<hito_jp> というのをとりあえず思ったのですが、wiki.ubuntu.comにログインできないので直せない今日この頃、みなさまいかがお過ごしでしょうか。
<jkbys> Attend local FLOSS conferences four or more times per year. ga
<jkbys> がOSCとかKOFのことだけど、OSCって書いたほうがいいかな
<hito_jp> えーと、OSCとかでCD配ってることが書かれてないっす。
<jkbys> じゃあ別項目で、これからもCD配るって書いておきます
<jkbys> Team contactはメールアドレス書かないor個人のアドレスの例しか見つからないな
<hito_jp> 何枚ぐらい配ったのかって簡単に出せるんでしたっけ。> 誰？
<jkbys> 何枚配ったかは、書くならExperiencesかな
<hito_jp> 教訓：月次レポートに、イベントごとに配ったCDの枚数の含めましょう
<jkbys> そうすれば次回から書けますね
<jkbys> そんなとこ？
<hito_jp> あと気付いたことがあれば随時足します
<jkbys> 他になければおわりかな
<jkbys> なんかあればどうぞ
<jkbys> ああ、アシストの発表、www.ubuntulinux.jp のニュースにしておくべきかな
<hito_jp> エンドースメント書いてニュースにしないとか斬新すぎるのでしないとダメなんじゃないでしょうか……
<jkbys> あえてLikewizeなんとかを取り上げて、あっちをとりあげないという
<mizuno> さすが斬新すぎるリーダー
<jkbys> あとで書いておきます
<hito_jp> ハタから見るとどうみてもNG出してるようにしか。
<jkbys> じゃあおわりおわり
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<hito_jp> はい
<Mocchi> はい
<jkbys> じゃあ7日後ということで。おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> 雑談モード：screenよりtmuxの日本語サポートの方が幸せな気がしないです？（CJKに限らず日本語オンリーの諸問題
<jkbys> tmuxがわからん
<mizuno> tmuxの使いかたよくわかんない
<hito_jp> いやちょっとまてそこの記事書いた人。
<jkbys> ぐぐったらレシピでてきた
<mizuno> なんだかんだでbyobuが手放せないというか
<hito_jp> いや、だからbyobu-tmux
<hito_jp> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/06/anyone-interested-in-byobu-profiles-for.html を、「日本語ではGNU Screen使うの大変なんだぜいえー」って言いながら手伝うと幸せ度がアップするのではとか。
<mizuno> ふむう
 * nobuto 復帰
<nobuto> 当然終わってますよね。議事録送っておきます。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-22
<wasikevin> http://release.nikkei.co.jp/detail.cfm?relID=284066&lindID=1
#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-24
<ntkm> $B$3$s$K$A$O(B
#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-25
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-18
<umttumt> こんにちは！
<hi117> こんにちは
<umttumt> 東京は晴れですか？
<purintai> 今は晴れてます。でも数日後に台風が来るようです。
<umttumt> 梅雨ですよね？
<umttumt> 台風怖いですね
<purintai> まだ、梅雨を実感するほど雨は降っていないですね
<umttumt> あ、そうですか。。
<purintai> 台風は慣れてしまうと、ただの日常ですね・・・
<hi117> あーごめん
<hi117> er, damn nick coloring, i thought only one person was talking w
<umttumt> 最近いい曲ありますか？
<umttumt> http://img.umttumt.org/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202012-06-18%20%E1%84%8B%E1%85%A9%E1%84%92%E1%85%AE%2010.48.11.png
<umttumt> 私のデスクトップでーす！
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-19
<purintai> http://mcsgsym.tumblr.com/post/25427009267
<hito_jp> 回線の挙動があやしげ……。
<hito_jp> ping > peers
<Mocchi> ひあ
<mizuno> ヒェア
<chonan> ひあ
<Mocchi> リーダー・・・
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<aki_000> こんんばんわ
<jkbys> おそくなりました
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120619
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか
<hito_jp> フォーラムのやつは誰かに明示的に振ってまうのがいいと思うでふ
<mizuno> フォーラムのやつは見てみましたが、とくに問題ないかなー
<Mocchi> 私もこれでいいと思います
<hito_jp> 「これでいいかどうか」じゃなく「何か書き加えられないか」を見てほしいです……
<jkbys> タイトルに［緊急］とか入れないで欲しいというのを盛り込みたかったけど、冗長になる気がしてやめた
<hito_jp> 「緊急」とか入ってるタイトルを暗黙で修正して回るキャンペーンというのもアリかなぁ
<jkbys> ルールには入れなくてもいいかなぁ
<hito_jp> 「緊急」と入れないでくださいと書いてあるので「至急」にしました（やりとげた表情）、という未来がすごく浮かんだ
<chonan> ぐぬぬ...
<Mocchi> 「重要」というのも過去に見たことがあるような
<jkbys> 重要ワロタ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<chonan> 題名の不適切な例に追加できないじゃろうか...
<hito_jp> うまいこと書けるといいんですが「至急：Winowsが起動できなくなりました」という例にしたとして
<hito_jp> Windowsが起動できなくなりました、はダメな例です！　とかいう異次元指摘が行われて終了する気配がぬぐえないのがイヤなところです。
<chonan> 「初心者です」というのにちょっと似てるかもしれませんよね。
<jkbys> むしろWindowsが起動できない状況なら至急と書く気持ちは理解できなくもない
<hito_jp> やるとすると「至急」や「緊急」といった単語をタイトルに含めないようにしましょう、むしろ本文に具体的な情報を盛り込む方が速やかな反応を得られるはずです、とかそんな感じ
<chonan> 「あなたが*どういう問題で*困っているのか」を示すものです。とかやって、問題そのものにフォーカスしてもらうとか。
<jkbys> おめーにとって緊急でも、読んでる人間にとっては緊急でもなんでもねーから感じ悪いよというのが伝わればよさそうだ
<hito_jp> 問題そのものにフォーカスする路線は、そもそもフォーカスしてくれる人ならそんなこと書かねーよ問題という大変chicken-eggな問題が……
<hito_jp> まあ今回ので完了というわけでもないので、タイトルに緊急とか至急とか重要とか書かれてるトピックが目に余ったら考える、でいいでしょうか。すぐに答えが出せる気がしません。
<chonan> そもそもガイドライン読む人は(ry... というのも有りますが、作っておくと「これ読んでね」的な誘導できる利点も捨てがたい気がします。
<jkbys> じゃあルールは今のままでGOでいいかな
<Mocchi> +1です
<jkbys> 状況が変われば随時見直しって感じで
<chonan> 至急er とか 重要er が出てきたら見なおしても遅くないですよね。+1
<hito_jp> 出てきてほしくないですけどね！
<mizuno> 問題あったら随時見直しで +1
<hito_jp> （そもそも役に立つシチュエーションがイヤだ）
<chonan> 出ないなら出ないに越したことないのは言うまでもないですね。
<jkbys> hitoさんもOKかな？
<hito_jp> いや提案してる時点で+1なんじゃ……
<jkbys> な、なんだってー
<hito_jp> 基本的に反対しかできない案は提案しませんわたし（ぉぃ
<jkbys> じゃあWIPから移してフォーラムからリンク貼る感じ？
<hito_jp> いえっさー。
<hito_jp> WIPにはリダイレクト入れとくのが正しくて、
<hito_jp> あとやるとするとACLかますかどうか、かと
<jkbys> ACLってなんで必要なんだったかな
<jkbys> ああ、書き換えか
<Mocchi> 任意の編集がされないように？
<hito_jp> 悪意ある編集からの保護はした方がいいかなぁと。
<jkbys> じゃあ入れましょうか
<jkbys> 誰いれるといいかな
<mizuno> そういえばWikiのユーザーの権限ってどうなってたかな
<mizuno> 小林さんだけ管理者だったっけ？
<jkbys> 俺とその他だった気がしなくもない
<hito_jp> フォーラムの管理者とモデレータとアドバイザの集合でOKそうな気はします。
<jkbys> それでよさそう
<mizuno> 自分の権限ってどこで確認するんだろコレ
<jkbys> どうやって設定するんだっけな
<hito_jp> ページ毎になんかの記法で書けばOK
<jkbys> 過去のメールさぐってやっときます
<jkbys> フォーラムからのリンクはどこにつくろう
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/LocalBadContent?action=diff&rev1=6&rev2=7
<jkbys> あーそれだ
<jkbys> 利用規約を守って投稿してください。のスペースに追加しておくといいかな
<Mocchi> リンクはフォーラムトップページの「利用規約」のリンクのある囲みの中でいいかと
<hito_jp> そこに+1
<Mocchi> あ、かぶった。
<chonan> +1
<Mocchi> +1
<mizuno> +1
<jkbys> じゃあそういうことで
<jkbys> この件はこんなもんかな
<Mocchi> アクションアイテムに加えておきます？
<jkbys> おねがいします
<Mocchi> はい
<jkbys> じゃあ議題のほうへ
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys> OSC北海道お疲れさまでした
<jkbys> OSC Kansai@Kyoto のセミナーのお題
<jkbys> OSC Tokyo/Fall の参加申し込みがはじまります
<jkbys> [ ] 例年どおり参加するでよい？
<jkbys> 参加できる人？
<hito_jp> 参加しない理由はないのですが、しかし参加する余裕があるかどうかは分かりません！
<mizuno> 同上
<Mocchi> 同じくです
<jkbys> 微妙だな
<jkbys> 締切はいつだろう
<mizuno> 今日から申し込み開始なので、まだちょっと時間はあります
<jkbys> ７・１７か
<mizuno> が、参加団体多いので、はやめに申し込んだほうが有利というのはあるかと
<hito_jp> 今回も明星大学なので有利不利はあんまりないかなぁ……セミナーの時間がちょっと微妙な感じではありますが。
<shibata> 参加できる、に1(shibata)いれておいてください。
<Henrich> もうなのか。。。
<chonan> 土曜は大丈夫そうかなあと。
<kazken3> 秋の登山大会か。。。
<mizuno> 二枠続きじゃないと困ります! とか言いだす団体が(ry
<Henrich> あ。
<chonan> 日程：2012年9月7日(金)・8日(土) 10:00-18:00 (2日目は17:30まで) なので、金曜が微妙な方いるのではないかとも。
<jkbys> まぁ、今月中に決めればいいかな？
<mizuno> そうですね
<hito_jp> 土曜日だけなら大丈夫かなぁ……。
<mizuno> 金曜は柴田さんとkazken3にお任せして……
<hito_jp> まあいいや、来週に持ち越しを……。
<hito_jp> え、かずけんさんその時期も東京なの……？
<kazken3> ちょw
<jkbys> チームレポート
<kazken3> どうなんでしょうね（しろめ
<mizuno> 京都のお題は決めておいてください
<Mocchi> 起源教えてください
<Mocchi> s/起源/期限/
<mizuno> 今月中くらいで
<Mocchi> じゃぁ次回までに決めます
<mizuno> チームレポートってどうなってたっけとゆー
<hito_jp> わりと全力で忘れられてた
<hito_jp> これはアレか、月末だけチェックするんじゃなくて、毎回チェックして月末じゃないからスルーだねとかいう処理にしないとスルーされてまうという
<mizuno> それだ
<jkbys> じゃあ今後は毎回チェックかな
<jkbys> Wikiの書き方を工夫したほうがよさそうだ
<hito_jp> アクションアイテムに突っ込むという乱暴な回避策
<jkbys> アクションアイテムに、次回報告分の項目をためていく？
<jkbys> チームレポート（○月分）とか書いて
<mizuno> それでいいかも
<hito_jp> 「チームレポートのアイテムを足す（all）」って書いておけば
<hito_jp> それでスルーされることはなくなる気がしました。乱暴ではあります。
<jkbys> 項目は https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports に直接足しちゃうって感じかな
<jkbys> それでいい気がした
<jkbys> だが April 2012 で止まってないか
<hito_jp> まあプラグマティズム重要ってことで
<chonan> アクションアイテムにつけとくのに +1 かな。
<hito_jp> あれー。止まってますねぇ
<hito_jp> とりあえずアクションアイテムにぶら下げておけば後から料理は簡単な気がします
<hito_jp> 書いてないと忘れて終了する
<jkbys> じゃあまぁアクションアイテムに足すってことで
<jkbys> 止まってる間の項目はどこにためておこう
<hito_jp> それをアクションアイテムにずらずらぶらさげてしまえば
<hito_jp> とりあえず目に余るようになるまでは先送りできます
<jkbys> じゃあそれで
<jkbys> 議題おわりですが他になにかありますか
<mizuno> それで
<Mocchi> どなたか議事録の投稿お願いできませんか？
<Mocchi> まだ書いてる途中ですけど先に聞いときます
<hito_jp> レビュー用にURL貼りなはれ。話はそれからだ
<hito_jp> って先行して確認するならいいのか……
<hito_jp> あと投稿スクリプトを適当に改造してsendmail経由にしてみたりフォーラムに直接ポストできるようにしてみたり、というタスクはわりと存在してるけどスルー気味…。。
<chonan> まあ、現状であんまり困ってないというのも。
<chonan> とりあえず(?)ポスト役立候補します
<Mocchi> 議事録です: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120619
<mizuno> そろそろおねむです
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<Mocchi> chonan: よろしくお願いします
<hito_jp> はい
<Mocchi> はい
<mizuno> はい
<chonan> 次回日程了解です。
<jkbys> ２６ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<chonan> 議事録レビューと Go サインをお願いします
<shibata> おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> lgfm
<Mocchi> りきはも？
<mizuno> 気になるといえば、=>の前に*打ってなかったっけくらい
<Mocchi> あり、ほんとだ。。。
<Mocchi> mizuno: 修正しました
<mizuno> いいんじゃないでしょうか
<mizuno> おねむの時間です
<Mocchi> お疲れ様でした
<chonan> アクションアイテムのフォーラムのルールって、内容的にはこれでFixでリンク貼りましょう的なところだけど、これで(後で見返したときに)分かるかなあとか思ってみたり。
<Mocchi> chonan: 確認します
<Mocchi> アクションアイテムに経過は記述しないほうがいいと思いますので、今回は議題の方に追記しておきます
<Mocchi> しばしお待ちを
<Mocchi> chonan: 更新しました。
<Mocchi> ping hito_jp
<Mocchi> (ちょっと遅かったかな・・・)
<Mocchi> chonan: おかしな記述になってませんでしょうか？
<Mocchi> chonan: 追記したところ
<chonan> s/他のメンバーも確認した/メンバー参加者の承認を得た/ くらいでもいい気がしてきた。
<chonan> 追記部分でも議論の流れに沿ってるので、現況も捨てがたい...
<Mocchi> demo
<Mocchi> chonan: もともとがアクションアイテム扱いでしたしねぇ。。。
<chonan> アクションアイテムのほうを「他のメンバーも確認し、内容を承認した」にするのでどうじゃろう?
<Mocchi> chonan: そうしましょう。しばしお待ちを。
<Mocchi> 修正しました: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120619
<chonan> 私からは気になるところはもう無いんですが...
<Mocchi> じゃぁGoで
<chonan> 了解です
<chonan> お疲れ様でした
<Mocchi> お疲れ様でしたー
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-20
<umttumt> こんばんは！
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-21
<umttumt> こんばんは！美しい夜です！
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-24
<aki_000> こんばんわ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> aki_000: 忍耐強く待たないと，見つかる相手も見つかりませんよ．
#ubuntu-jp 2013-06-18
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mizuno_as> こんばんは。まだお外です。。。
<mocchi> 遅くなりました
<manzyun> お疲れ様です。遅れました。
<mocchi> リーダーまだみたいですね
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> あ、いた
<hito_jp> 坂本さんは必要十分条件をスルーするクセをなんとかしたほうがいいとおもた……。
<hito_jp> 議事録とります
<mocchi> すみません
<hito_jp> ロックしてもむなしいので進めてもーてください
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> 問い合わせました。自動応答以外の返事がまだです。
<jkbys> 俺は今週なにもやってない気がする
<hito_jp> あと、アシストさんのサーバーは「一週間ちょうどでやっぱダメ」という悲しい展開になりました。
<jkbys> やっぱり買い替えですか
<hito_jp> やっぱり買い替えです。どう調達するかは考えないといけません。サーバールームの状況を効いてるので、村田さんが業務で死んでいなければ返事をくれるはず。
<hito_jp> ということで以上なのかしら。
<jkbys> 以上っぽい
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<hito_jp> 独自になにかした人がいなければ無い……はず……？
<jkbys> なさそう
<jkbys> OSC京都の準備
<jkbys>     [ ] 講演者を決める
<hito_jp> しくった柴田さんに押し付けてくるの忘れてた……。
<jkbys> 来週までに押し付ければ問題なしかな
<hito_jp> 押し付けに失敗した場合は小林さんが講演（なぜか仰向けでない）をすればOKと。
<jkbys> 柴田さんなら受けてくれると信じてる。
<ikuyaCF-S10_> wktk
<manzyun> 小林さんの腰の命運は、柴田さんにかかっている訳ですね。
<mizuno_as> 沖縄のネタ考えなくちゃ
<jkbys> OSC北海道の申し込みが開始になりました
<jkbys>     行ける人は?
<jkbys>         mizuno
<jkbys>         manzyun
<jkbys>     [ ] 参加する、でよい？
<hito_jp> 2名いるし強い反対意見がなければごー
<glShibata> 私もお手伝いということで、北海道行こうとおもってます。
<hito_jp> 議事録上名前書いちゃってOKでしょうか？
<glShibata> OKです。よろしくおねがいします。
<hito_jp> では参加に+1
<jkbys> +1
<mocchi> +1
<Henrich___> 行ってらっしゃいー
<hito_jp> 申し込みは水野さんがやるに違いないと確信しているので議事録には書きません。でもアクションアイテムには書いておきます。
<jkbys> Ubuntu JP LoCo Re-approval
<jkbys>     申請ページを書く必要あり
<jkbys>         https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/ReApprovalApplication2013
<jkbys> 書いたあとどうしたらいいかは忘れたので、過去のメールを探ったりしないといけない
<hito_jp> なにこの超solidなapplication
<jkbys> 前回のやつをコピーした
<hito_jp> ……って思ったけど、これはもしかして2012のコピーに手をいれたやつですね……。
<hito_jp> Japanese Ubuntu Bookつって水野さんと自分の本もいれればいいのかな……
<jkbys> 入れるのがよさそう
<mizuno_as> 帰宅したらなんか話がまとまっている
<hito_jp> Ubuntu道場最終回の掲載日がすぐに出てくる方……
<hito_jp> 最終回というか一部完か。
<hito_jp> 2012/10/11だった。
<jkbys> 一部完ってどう書けばいいんだろう
<hito_jp> とりあえず2012のやつを見せて頂けるととてもウレシイ
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/ApprovalApplication
<jkbys> 前回は2011だった
<hito_jp> もしかして、2011に載せたところからの雑誌記事を必死に思い出すかんたんでないお仕事がある……？
<jkbys> ある
<jkbys> 誰がやるんだろう
<hito_jp> SDは簡単だ、目次を必死でさぐればOK
<hito_jp> やっときます。
<hito_jp> Topicsを数えるのが拷問なんですがどうしましょう……
<hito_jp> （wc -lすればいいのか……）
<mocchi> 原稿割り振りシート使えないですか？
<hito_jp> あれは完了状態とマッチしないと思う……
<hito_jp> なによりTopics入ってないし、個人で受けた仕事書き忘れてる人がいるしで、目的が違うのでわりとしんどい……。
<mocchi> 確かにtopics入ってませんね。。。
<hito_jp> わかった、これは割り振りを決めて分散作業しましょう。死ぬ。
<hito_jp> 水野さん、なんちゃら100%系ってJapanese Team名義？
<hito_jp> 返事がない。むしろいない。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/ReApprovalApplication2013 ちょこっと強制的に割り振ってみました。
<hito_jp> 反映がおそかったのでリロードしてください……
<hito_jp> TODO入れたので、埋めておいて頂けるとうれしい。特に本人しか仕事把握してない書籍と個別雑誌系。SDはこっちでバックナンバーの目次からピックアップします。
<hito_jp> （ただしReportを除く）
<jkbys> 問題は japaneseteam will expire from locoteams-approved on 2013-06-21 という点
<hito_jp> expireするよメールとか来てたんでしたっけ。
<mocchi> Recipeやります
<hito_jp> Recipeはやることないお
<jkbys> 先週の金曜日から毎日届いてる
<hito_jp> 回数書くだけ→連載の回数がわかればいい→3秒で終了
<mocchi> 間違えて送信しちゃいましたすみません。。。
<hito_jp> それLPからの方ですね
<jkbys> そそ
<jkbys> 自動送信メール
<hito_jp> で、memberのやつとちがって、延長ボタンは自分では押せない、と。
<jkbys> ハイ
<jkbys> たぶんApplication埋めて、しかるべき人に助けを求めればなんとかしてくれると信じてる
<hito_jp> バグレポすればいけそうですね……
<jkbys> Wiki
<jkbys> みたらミーティングでろとかいう話も残ってるけど、ミーティングあまり開かれてないようなので聞いてみないとよくわからない
<jkbys> というわけで、木曜あたりまでに埋めてもらえると助かります
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines コレの最後の部分ですね
<jkbys> ソレデス
<hito_jp> あーいやもうあんまり時間ないんでこれから一気に埋めちゃいます。
<hito_jp> 今晩中に始末する所存。
<jkbys> なんという男前
<jkbys> この件はこんなとこかな
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> ということで水野さんの雑誌分以外はこっちでやります。たぶんなんとかなる。
<hito_jp> 自分はないです。
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりかな
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> では25日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<mocchi> お疲れさまでした
<manzyun> お疲れ様でした
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130618 送信お願いします。……坂本さんかな。いつもすみませんです。
<mocchi> hito_jp: らじゃです
<hito_jp> さんきう！
<mocchi> フォーマット崩れてる箇所があるので直しておきますね。
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします
#ubuntu-jp 2013-06-21
<biwam> $BC/$+$*$i$l$^$9$+!)(B
<biwam> $B8D?M$G(BUbuntu$B$NM-=~%5%]!<%H$r<u$1$?$$$N$G$9$,!"2DG=$G$7$g$&$+!#%"%7%9%H$N%+%m%K%+%k%5%]!<%H$O4k6H8~$1$K8+$($^$9$N$G!#(B
<biwam> ($B!-!&&X!&(B)$B<:Ni$7$^$7$?(B
<biwam_> こんばんは
#ubuntu-jp 2014-06-16
<yosh_> こんばんわ
#ubuntu-jp 2014-06-17
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> amigojapan: Long time no see!
<jkbys> こんばんは
<Henrich_______> (´･ω･`)
<mizuno> ……
<Henrich_______> ジンギスカンとスシという苦難を乗り越えたので力尽きていいですか
<mizuno> 毎日サッポロビールでしたしね
<mizuno> 今日はなしかな
<Henrich_______> お休みしてもいいじゃない　にんげんだもの
<mizuno> ではそういうことで
#ubuntu-jp 2014-06-18
<ysaito8015> quit
#ubuntu-jp 2014-06-21
<wlemuel> こんにちわ
#ubuntu-jp 2015-06-16
<hito_jp> ねむいくたびれたしぬこんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<mocchi> デバイスがうごきませんこんばんは。
<hito_jp> 広報担当者がメモも取らないくせに逆ギレしてきますもう疲れました
<mocchi> あぁ・・・（察し
<hito_jp> さすがに過去四回とも理由を説明してきて「なぜそうしないといけないのか理由を教えてください」って言われたらマヂギレしていいですよね
<hito_jp> とりあえずミーティングの有無とわず報告を垂れ流しておきます
<hito_jp> 今週末のイベントは申し込み65人でした。オリジン弁当のオードブルプレートを約4万円分弱調達してあります。
<hito_jp> 飲み物と安いつまみで+2万程度の見込みです
<hito_jp> 枠はちょっと余裕があるかもしれませんがちょーなんさんの神司会テクといくやさん（リアルゴッド）の手によりてきとうに場がもたせられるハズなので問題ありません
<mocchi> ちょうなんさんがんばれ。
<hito_jp> ちょーなんさんちょーがんばれ
<ikuyaNOTE> zh
<ikuyaNOTE> ←一般人
<mocchi> おぉ、神よ（何か言わなきゃならない気がして
<hito_jp> 会場に一般人ほかにいないんで大丈夫です
<mizuno> OSC北海道終わりました。セミナーの入りは25人弱くらいかな。
<ikuyaNOTE> おつおつ
<mocchi> お疲れさまでした
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<mizuno> 今回コンテナの中に書籍の類が入ってなかったので、ブースが割と寂しかったす。もし手元に入門キットとかSDとかあったら、沖縄の時は入れておいてくれると賑やかしになるので嬉しいです
<mizuno> あと沖縄はもう間に合わないと思うけど、京都向けになにかグッズを購入してもいいかな、と思いました
<mocchi> +1
<hito_jp> +1
<mocchi> そう言えば、オフラインミーティングにネックストラップの在庫もってくの忘れないようにしなきゃ。
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いしまーす
<mizuno> では何かアイテムを見繕ってみましょう。今のラインナップ知らないんだよね(でもたぶんKubuntuボールペンはまだセールしてる気がする
<hito_jp> KubuntuボールペンとKubuntu Tシャツ各種が安売り中ですね
<hito_jp> あとJackalopeとか
<mizuno> もうそれ年中行事ですね
<hito_jp> 「ところでこいつを見てくれ」「すごく……見飽きてます……」http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=413
<mizuno> これはひどい
<mocchi> kubuntu・・・かわいそうな子。
<hito_jp> Netbook RemixとかLPIAとかにくらべるとかわいそうじゃないですよ。
<mocchi> lpiaありましたねぇ。。。
<ikuyaNOTE> LPIA……
<hito_jp> とりあえずミーティングとしては未開催でいいのかな。ブツ買うのはMLで宣言してもらって
<hito_jp> 反対意見が出なければGo
<hito_jp> でいいです？
<mocchi> いちおう議事録っぽいもの書いてますが。
<hito_jp> 開催宣言してないからなあ
<hito_jp> まあいいか書いてもらえたのならそれでいきましょう
<mocchi> らじゃ
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20150616
<mocchi> こんな感じでいかがでしょ？
<hito_jp> すばらしー
<mocchi> じゃぁこれで。
<mocchi> hito: メーリングリストへのポストなどお願いできます？
#ubuntu-jp 2017-06-23
<fujisan> which os should i use to monitor my vitals when i cryo preserve myself in my diy crogenics pod?
#ubuntu-jp 2018-06-18
<ManaKirisima> $B$3$s$K$A$O!#=i$a$^$7$F!#(B
<ManaKirisima> $B$3$s$P$s$O(B
